# Speedotron repair



## DeadEye (Nov 11, 2008)

Speedotron 102 or 105 schematic anyone?  I need it!

I got this light off Ebay , It was called a 102a quad on Ebay. It worked well the first day and on the second day #2 quit flashing. When I touched the light there was a sharp zap of good ole 120V ac. 
	I took it out of service and acquired a new trigger coil and capacitor for it. Well~ Look what I found inside it.  

 	Turns out there is no such thing as a 102 quad, Some person a stuffed the gutted parts of a 105 into a 102 body and an EXTREMLY sloppy job of it.  This thing is full of cold solder joints , the trigger coils and caps are mounted on perf board in a hap hazard way, the HV lines have burns through the insulation due to it getting touched by the side of a solder iron. The list goes on.  

	I am lucky it did not short out and blow something apart. High Voltage with High Currant is VERY DANGEROUS and requires careful construction.

	So now I have to not only rebuild but also reconstruct this light. 

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9





  PS  I am old school HAM and have build a fair share of HV power supplys for tube amps. I cant find a Speedotron 102 or 105 schematic though.


----------



## Jan Steinman (Feb 8, 2017)

Did you ever get a schematic? If so, how?

But I get in trouble for responding to old threads here...


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2017)

DeadEye last logged in August '16 so there's hope he may see your query.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 24, 2017)

Or Not.


----------

